# Moving, how will it affect DC and me?



## joesfolk (Aug 10, 2011)

We will be moving and changing internet providers so we will probably have a new e-mail address.  Do I need to do anything to make it easy to stay connected to this site?  Just don't want to end up having a big hassle to stay connected if I can avoid it.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Joe,

You should have no problems. Your username and password will get you in. 

You can go to "User CP" and scroll down to "Settings and Options". Then choose "Email and Password" and enter your new email address.

Don't forget to "Save".

Good luck at your new home!


----------



## Zereh (Aug 10, 2011)

The internet doesn't care one whit _where_ you connect from. 

I learned the hard way that it's much, much easier to use a web-based email address (Gmail, Hotmail, Yahoo, +a million other choices) rather than an ISP related one (e.g. Comcast). Because now you have to notify EVERYONE of the change if you want them to be able to get a hold of you Via email. And friends aren't always so good about keeping their address books updated. 


There is an option here - and on most sites that you sign into - under *User CP*, that allows you to change the email address associated with your login ID.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 10, 2011)

Zereh said:


> The internet doesn't care one whit _where_ you connect from.
> 
> I learned the hard way that it's much, much easier to use a web-based email address (Gmail, Hotmail, Yahoo, +a million other choices) rather than an ISP related one (e.g. Comcast). Because now you have to notify EVERYONE of the change if you want them to be able to get a hold of you Via email. And friends aren't always so good about keeping their address books updated.
> 
> ...



I learned the same, the hard way.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 10, 2011)

Once you follow the advice in post 2 (thank you) you will get an email to confirm.  You will need to follow the link in that email.  If you have any issues click the link at the bottom of every page Contact Us and let the help desk know.


----------

